# What kind of breed does she look like?



## JesseKath (Aug 12, 2013)

Here is my baby Luna. She is a little over 3 months old. And i've noticed all these dots all over her sides, they aren't stripes. I've never seen a bengal cat with my own eyes. But i've seen pictures and i swear she looks like one. Does she look like it to you Or can you give me a breed she does look like?


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Bengal?....a beauty


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She really is cute. I guess a Bengal. Strong Bengal markings anyways.


----------



## JesseKath (Aug 12, 2013)

I just wish i knew. She was an outside cat the mom just dropped her and 2 other babies and then left them. A family took them in till they were old enough to adopt out. But her markings are just so pretty


----------



## cattygurl (Aug 9, 2013)

I'd say she's a DSH spotted tabby


----------



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

cattygurl said:


> I'd say she's a DSH spotted tabby



I agree,I do not think she is a full blooded bengal . My sister has one that looks just like her and the mother was a tabby mix and the dad we dont know. Also we get a lot in at the shelter that look like that. Shes a cutie though whatever she is


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

beautiful markings. when i saw the pic my first thought was "what a cute bengal" but more likely a spotted tabby with strong bengal markings. 

I just noticed this coincidence though: 
A few posts up is a post by Gizmothecat with the signature [wishes cats would never grow up]
Right after that is a post by Marcia, who always adopts mature cats....


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

cattygurl said:


> I'd say she's a DSH spotted tabby


^This. And an absolutely beautiful girl too.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

The Bengal breed is rare, and most cats with spots are not a Bengal, Bengal are just a known breed for having spots (there's other breeds with spots, like the Egyptian Mau and Australian Mist). Bombay are known for being black, Siamese are known for being pointed colors, and Russian Blue are known for being gray but most cats that are those colors (black, gray, pointed colors) are not those breeds. 

She's a lovely spotted Domestic. I hope you share more pictures of her!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure what she is but she sure is purrdy!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

If she had those beautiful Rosette's, then yes bengal, far as I know they're from the Asian Leopard Cat and the general population doesn't have those. The spotted tabby gene is found throughout the general population, and though similar, they aren't quite the same!

Like Carmel said, Bengal's are rare and expensive, and though un-planned breedings happened, it isn't as common as it is with other breeds, it is highly unlikely you have a bengal mix. Though one thing is certain, you have a gorgeous spotted tabby!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

I agree, most likely spotted tabby. This is how my pure blooded Bengal boy looked when he was a baby:










and around maybe 6-8 months?


----------

